# Will wearing tights make me a faster rider?



## Zuper (Feb 5, 2012)

On the trails it's about an even split between baggy shorts and tights. DO tights make you faster?


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

1.14 m.p.h. faster.


----------



## Zuper (Feb 5, 2012)

I suppose over a long ride it could make a difference. I know I get a bit uncomfortable seeing package outlines though, I'm not sure i want to do that to anyone else.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

do you think they do? therein lies your answer...


----------



## floydlippencott (Sep 4, 2010)

Zuper said:


> I suppose over a long ride it could make a difference. I know I get a bit uncomfortable seeing package outlines though, I'm not sure i want to do that to anyone else.


Why are you looking at other guy's packages? :skep:


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Zuper said:


> DO tights make you faster?


Of course not.

I'm more comfortable if I don't wear multiple, redundant layers though.


----------



## Bro (Dec 20, 2010)

I wear Lycra and three-pocket jerseys because that's what all the cool people do.

I do feel like I can spin a bit faster/easier with Lycra than with baggies, simply because the baggies are rubbing all over the saddle and generally getting in the way.

I also ride on the roads a lot, and roadie etiquette requires that I wear Lycra for that. It's easier to have one general kit (bibs, jersey, shoes, helmet, etc) for both road and mtb than having different kits for each bike.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

erik1245 said:


> I also ride on the roads a lot, and roadie etiquette requires that I wear Lycra for that. It's easier to have one general kit (bibs, jersey, shoes, helmet, etc) for both road and mtb than having different kits for each bike.


Huh. Nobody ever said anything when I still had MTB baggies and showed up to road rides in them. Granted it was a rare and laundry-related situation, but it's not like I told everybody else I was just out of clean road shorts.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I think the rules don't apply to people who actually pin a number on now and then.


----------



## Bro (Dec 20, 2010)

AndrwSwitch said:


> Huh. Nobody ever said anything when I still had MTB baggies and showed up to road rides in them. Granted it was a rare and laundry-related situation, but it's not like I told everybody else I was just out of clean road shorts.


You know.... The Rules require Lycra for the road.


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

No .


----------



## Zuper (Feb 5, 2012)

I think some of you guys are having fun at my expense.

I'm inclined to think a full cross country costume wouldn't help, but lots of guys are wearing them. There has to be a reason.....


----------



## Bro (Dec 20, 2010)

Zuper said:


> I think some of you guys are having fun at my expense.
> 
> I'm inclined to think a full cross country costume wouldn't help, but lots of guys are wearing them. There has to be a reason.....


We are. At least, I am. 

I didn't notice any difference between Lycra and baggies when I switched. On the road, that's a different matter -- you'd be surprised how much air baggies can catch on a fast descent. But on the mtb, it doesn't really matter.

I'd put the two biggest reasons for Lycra as:

1. The compression -- Lycra compresses/supports the muscles more than baggies. This can improve circulation and performance, if you're the guy looking at saving seconds in a race.

2. Wicking/breathability. Lycra shorts/jerseys are very breathable, which means that they also help wick away sweat a little better. Again, I doubt you would notice much of a difference unless you're looking at scientific numbers and in a fairly hot or cold environment.

Please correct me if I'm horribly, hopelessly wrong.


----------



## floydlippencott (Sep 4, 2010)

Comfortable = faster, wear what your most comfortable in. My two cents.


----------



## Zuper (Feb 5, 2012)

I think maybe to could be that a lot of mountain bikers come from a road background and maybe don't understand the masculinity differences. Or maybe sometimes we look better wearing costumes that look like we have lots of sponsors. I think I will start by wearing compression tights as underpants, and if it makes a difference I can look for a good tights style and colors.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

Zuper said:


> I think maybe to could be that a lot of mountain bikers come from a road background and maybe don't understand the masculinity differences.


NOW who's having fun at someone else's expense?


----------



## KonaCalderaXC (Jan 29, 2012)

seein dudes with squirrels in their shorts! sheesh, lol to each is own, my fat self wears baggies


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

Only time I'm wearing compression lycra on dirt is when I'm racing. Easier to move around on the saddle, less air drag, less drag on my legs, all that. Recreational rides or training, baggies over the lycra. I'm not really all that comfortable (social sense) with the squirrels being visible.


----------



## Zuper (Feb 5, 2012)

Malibu412 said:


> Only time I'm wearing compression lycra on dirt is when I'm racing. Easier to move around on the saddle, less air drag, less drag on my legs, all that. Recreational rides or training, baggies over the lycra. I'm not really all that comfortable (social sense) with the squirrels being visible.


THis is my asking. If I am trying for record times can I notice a difference between regular adult clothing or tights. If so is it 1 second per mile,or one minute per mile.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

Zuper said:


> THis is my asking. If I am trying for record times can I notice a difference between regular adult clothing or tights. If so is it 1 second per mile,or one minute per mile.


Oh, you're trying for record times. Now that's a horse of a different color. I can't answer that from a scientific standpoint cuz I've never been able to dip into record times. I just know that less encumberence around the seat/upper leg area makes it easier for me to get around a race course. Sorry I can't help you more.


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

Wind resistance becomes an issue around 18mph and the resistance increases in an approximately exponential manner. So, if you are riding 20mph+, yes, do anything little so you can to decrease wind resistance and you will burn less energy and go longer (note: you may not be faster but you might).

If you are riding single track at 5-10mph, you could almost wear a parachute and have a hard time having it do anything but drag on the ground behind you.

Here is my take: wearing tights won't make you slower.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Zuper said:


> THis is my asking. If I am trying for record times can I notice a difference between regular adult clothing or tights. If so is it 1 second per mile,or one minute per mile.


Over many miles, maybe some difference. Mountain bike speeds tend to be on the order of a 6 minute mile, so losing 1 minute/mile doesn't strike me as realistic.

EDIT: Actually, since I've ridden with some of the same people in both lycra shorts and baggies, and it hasn't effected my ability to keep up with them, I'd say that if there's any difference in times, it's on the order of seconds per mile. Losing 1 minute per mile would be an increase in speed of about 17%. That would mean a real difference in how easy or hard it would be for me to ride with the same people, even if I didn't notice it on my own.

Frankly, I don't think it makes that much difference on the road either. But the flapping is definitely more annoying, while it's usually not present off-road.


----------



## trailville (Jul 24, 2006)

Zuper said:


> DO tights make you faster?


Only from the perspective that if you're going to be wearing a performance outfit, you better not be the slowest guy on the trail.

In all honesty, I would have to say yes. I've never had a baggie setup that was as comfortable for long rides as good quality spandex shorts are. And I believe the compression from the spandex does something for your muscles (i could be wrong on this). 
That said, I rarely wear them any more except for an occasional long road ride. These days, i prefer my rides to be a little more casual and would rather go a little slower and seek out technical features. Plus, if you have some type of mechanical problem that can't be fixed on the trail (or road), there's something very wrong about wearing spandex bike shorts when your walking


----------



## Zuper (Feb 5, 2012)

Ok. So I think the preference is maybe to like the way we look and feel in sleek and sheer garments, but no so much with the performance of tights. Myself, I have worn boxers from a young age and my parents did not wish me to wear children's underpants from advanced age. I wonder if this has something for my reason.


----------



## pwd81 (May 2, 2011)

Zuper is on fire.


----------



## motomuppet (Sep 27, 2011)

Wait...boxer shorts are for kids? I'm confuzzled?


----------



## venious (Jun 22, 2009)

It seems to me from trail observation that if one goes both ways, road and mtb, they prefer tights. For the record, i don't care how much faster it makes me, I just don't like Lycra. If you were to wear only underpants it may add another second, but I'd avoid children's.


----------



## cm_mtb (Jan 23, 2012)

I think Lycra is more comfortable. It wicks better (important in FL summers) and it never gets in the way. I don't like to have my shorts flopping as I pedal, or catching on my seat as I move around. Plus, most bike-specific baggies have a layer underneath that is basically a pair of Lycra shorts, which seems redundant to me.

I don't know if Lycra makes me faster, but I do prefer it over baggies.


----------



## Magic marcel (Jan 16, 2012)

Lycra sure is faster when riding in the open and the wind is straight in your face! Here in holland its mostly flat and windy so i say lycra, but when we are just cruisin on our bikes i'll surely leave my lycra at home 
Its better biking but its looks awfull!


Still searching for the dutch mountains...


----------



## Adrianoo (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm a baggy kind of guy.
Only problem I have is when I'm way back behind the saddle when descending. Sometimes the baggy crotch gets caught on the seat when I try to get back into the saddle.

Lesson: Wear your pants up high like the cool guys do.


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

Zuper said:


> On the trails it's about an even split between baggy shorts and tights. DO tights make you faster?


Ask this guy,









He looks HELLA FAST!


----------



## Magic marcel (Jan 16, 2012)

He doesnt need a bike to roll down the mountain


Still searching for the dutch mountains...


----------



## techfersure (Dec 17, 2010)

There is no rhyme or reason to wear tights on a mtn bike,I did in the early days when you did not have a much of a choice,but really for the majority of us they serve no purpose and in most cases is pretty disturbing to witness,baggies just make sense!


----------



## trodaq (Jun 11, 2011)

It all depends on which neighborhood youre riding in;-). Seriously though as someone before said. Getting hung up on the saddle can be a concern with baggies.


----------



## 475856 (Feb 6, 2010)

I started riding MTB in baggies and got tired of them hanging up on the saddle and being way to warm for down here. I ride in a lycra outfit and even if it isn't faster per se, it does help keeping me cooler and I don't get hung up on the saddle anymore either. 
As for 'package' exposure I guess Americans are prudish :blush: compared to Europeans in that regard... Just don't ever wear red ..:eekster:
Why men shouldn't wear red bike shorts. - Women's Cycling Discussion Forums
Some more discussion from a female perspective..
Guy seeks input on shorts


----------



## lightjunction (May 17, 2011)

Tights can improve performance, but they don't necessarily make you faster. Tights offer better mobility than baggies, which can be nice. Some of the more expensive options also offer compression around your thighs and calves, giving you muscle support to help prevent fatigue. This won't make you faster, but it can help you sustain your current pace for longer.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

whether tights make you faster or not may be open to question, but it is guaranteed that this thing will make you faster:
NeverReach Pro


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

Zuper said:


> On the trails it's about an even split between baggy shorts and tights. DO tights make you faster?


Yes especially on trails that allow you to ride fast when pedalling...

Simple air resistance...and ease of flexing you legs.

Second watch a pro mountain bike race...see any baggies, I haven't.

Should have added XC mountain bike race....

2009 US Mountain Bike Championships Cross Country Race - YouTube


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Stay on your bike Danny!


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Yes! Absolutely!*

Going faster, longer will make you faster. What you wear doesn't matter until you're pinning a number on your jersey and they're calling your name to the front of the line.

Wear what you like.

One quick note on how to spot a newbie mountain biker or someone who isn't truly a cyclist: They'll make fun of people who wear Lycra.

Cheers,

Ken


----------



## Blister Butt (Jul 20, 2005)

AZ.MTNS said:


> 1.14 m.p.h. faster.


Now hold on! That depends on whether you're at sea level or 7,000 feet....


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

Ken in KC said:


> One quick note on how to spot a newbie mountain biker or someone who isn't truly a cyclist: They'll make fun of people who wear Lycra.


Quoted for truth.

When it's cold, I wear tights. When it's not I'll wear something else. They're pants, get over yourselves.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

I like my baggies, I an comfy in em, thats all that matters. However, once in a while baggies can catch on the seat, thats annoying.
If you take off the baggies and leave on the lycra, you can instantly feel the difference in temp!


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

I always ride in baggies. That's both mountain and road. I am more comfy in them so I don't care if it's faster or slower, and I don't care what anyone else thinks/says. 

I can see how lycra would make you faster on the road, but I like to ride my bike to/from places where I wouldn't want to wear lycra.


----------



## fast540 (May 29, 2011)

i wear baggies when its cool (temp wise)but if its hot its lycra and if its muddy its bib tights ,long or short,as a base layer at least.the bib aspect keeps mud outta the crack


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

Some guys like to wear tights and play in the forest. 

One pair of my baggies is pretty uncomfortable for long rides. The other is excellent and no more or less comfy than my lycra shorts. You gotta get baggies that are cut well, and fit you well. Theres lots of bad ones out there. Snagging the crotch of baggies are the biggest sign of a poor cut or fit. Good baggies dont snag.

I like having pockets, and I like knowing that if i crash into a bush, im not going to tear my shorts and be bare ass naked. 

Fashion also plays a HUGE roll in cycling. People spend very large amounts of money to look the part, have the latest gear, and have flashy setups. Im quite happy in baggies and a generic wicking shirt for rides.. ill still toss on a full kit for big road events or whatever, but its really not that serious.


----------



## D93 (Oct 19, 2011)

The sooner lycra goes the way of the Stockton basketball shorts the better. These aren't adapted road bikes any longer.


----------



## kikikuku (Jul 20, 2011)

Blister Butt said:


> Now hold on! That depends on whether you're at sea level or 7,000 feet....


Please elaborate !!! I personally never own a lycra, but willing to try one. But i dont see the connection between lycra vs wind resistance.


----------



## Zuper (Feb 5, 2012)

ranier said:


> Ask this guy,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This man does not look much fast but he has sponsor y Lampre so his talent is speed or maybe climbing. I think the people in the tights have good sponsors and maybe have a contract to wear it.


----------



## KonaCalderaXC (Jan 29, 2012)

oh boy......


----------



## Bro (Dec 20, 2010)

Zuper said:


> This man does not look much fast but he has sponsor y Lampre so his talent is speed or maybe climbing. I think the people in the tights have good sponsors and maybe have a contract to wear it.


Are you kidding me? Look at those quads and that core. Sprinter/TT for sure.


----------



## velocanman (Oct 2, 2007)

At the slower speeds of trail riding the aerodynamic affect of Lycra bibs or shorts over baggy pants is going to be negligible. 

A lot of the guys you see riding road kits on the trail might just prefer the fit. I have tried baggy shorts and went back to bibs, especially for endurance races of 6 hours or more.

Out of respect for the trail I do wear MTB Jerseys with beer or other off-road component manufacturers logos. 

Sent from my HTC Incredible using TapaTalk.


----------



## bigfruits (Mar 21, 2011)

ive found that wearing lycra shaves .03 secs off of my 4 mi loop avg time. when i nair my legs, i drop another .02 secs off of that. 
one time my leg hair had grown out (walmart was out of strawberry nair) and i left my tights at starbucks and it felt like my bike was 10 lbs heavier.


----------



## Magic marcel (Jan 16, 2012)

kikikuku said:


> Please elaborate !!! I personally never own a lycra, but willing to try one. But i dont see the connection between lycra vs wind resistance.


Try them and you will know the difference when it's windy.. Going slow or racing down a mountain i don't think it will matter.

Still searching for the dutch mountains...


----------



## Carloswithac (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm not fast enough to worry about wearing spandex. I ride in running shorts in a tee and get stares from the roadies all the time. I'm still having fun and that's all that matters!


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Carloswithac said:


> I'm not fast enough to worry about wearing spandex. I ride in running shorts in a tee and get stares from the roadies all the time. I'm still having fun and that's all that matters!


Respectfully, it is not about how fast you are. It is about comfort, the ability to ride many hours while minimizing saddle soreness and staying dry to avoid/minimize chaffing. Try out some quality cycling wear and you'll likely never ride in running gear again. Ride on. :thumbsup:


----------



## D93 (Oct 19, 2011)

I got my first mountain bike in November, actually first bike since high school 25 or so years ago, and I blow by lycra guys going downhill all the time, yet they pass me fairly easily up long climbs.

Seems to me it's like the snowboard v skiing thing. Guys that have road biked and worn lycra for years are going to take that to the mountains. Guys whose first bike is a mountain bike will gravitate to the new school ways.


----------



## Zuper (Feb 5, 2012)

AZ.MTNS said:


> Respectfully, it is not about how fast you are. It is about comfort, the ability to ride many hours while minimizing saddle soreness and staying dry to avoid/minimize chaffing. Try out some quality cycling wear and you'll likely never ride in running gear again. Ride on. :thumbsup:


Maybe it's because I wear proper padded under shorts with mens shorts over that I don't have the difficulties with my seat. I think my gear is high quality enough for me. Some problem with spandex is that I have adult sized man parts and maybe you don't have this problem. I should be discreet with what I wear because of this.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

Zuper said:


> Maybe it's because I wear proper padded under shorts with mens shorts over that I don't have the difficulties with my seat. I think my gear is high quality enough for me. Some problem with spandex is that I have adult sized man parts and maybe you don't have this problem. I should be discreet with what I wear because of this.


Ride what you want....no problem....

Basically an underlying theme here...is some men are embrassed to ride the spandex tights....

Get over it no one really cares.

Until you put on armor you don't really get any improvement in protection.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

D93 said:


> I got my first mountain bike in November, actually first bike since high school 25 or so years ago, and I blow by lycra guys going downhill all the time, yet they pass me fairly easily up long climbs.
> 
> Seems to me it's like the snowboard v skiing thing. Guys that have road biked and worn lycra for years are going to take that to the mountains. Guys whose first bike is a mountain bike will gravitate to the new school ways.


Nope started in jeans....

Went to baggies...

Went to tights...

People pass me going up and down....

I pass others going up and down.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

When I was a teenager I skied and rode a hybrid. I didn't know any better. 

As a slightly older teenager, I rode snowboards and a hybrid. I was cooler, clearly, and snowboarding was a whole different sport, but I had yet to be introduced to either mountain bikes or road bikes.

I started riding both mountain and road bikes in college, in that order, in relatively quick succession. I saw them as fairly different sports, and felt it was important to have the right gear for each. So I had a hydration pack and baggies for MTB and I struggled to use bottles on the road bike.

My brother talked me into trying skiing again a few years ago and now I mostly ski and mostly see skis and snowboards as different sets of equipment. One of which requires you to sit on your butt a lot, is less forgiving of chopped up snow, is harder to adapt for touring, tends to have a lower speed limit... and I freely interchange my mountain and road equipment. I'm pretty much 100% road about what I wear to go mountain biking now. I don't see them as different sports any more, or at least no more different than how I see skiing on groomed runs and skiing off piste.

Both skiing and road cycling are responsive to fashion, of course. But I think that as groups, mountain bikers and snow boarders both tend to have members more likely to want to identify with the group and define themselves in opposition to the perceived more conservative (skiers or roadies) group. Most high mileage cyclists I know do at least a little of both. Since I ride with a team that does multiple disciplines, I've got some road-only riding partners who do get a ton of miles. But I don't think I know anybody who only rides mountain bikes and gets any respectable number of days in a year. And I think most of the people I skied (or rode snowboards) with in my ski bum winters had done at least a little of the other.

I think there's also a little bit of new participant thing with mountain bikers (or roadies) and fashion: if I have anything to prove to my riding partners, it's that I've actually been doing something over the winter. But I don't need to have the right shorts or shave my legs or something to let them know I'm a cyclist. It seems like people who are just getting started are a lot more concerned with that stuff. And actually know a fair number of entries from The Rules.  I've found that racers are, somewhat ironically, one of the more open groups in cycling. I felt accepted when I showed up to my first 'cross race, and again when I decided to try mountain bike racing. I went to my first 'cross race on an inexpensive hardtail with a rack on it, and I had flat-soled MTB shoes. While I, at least, have always had the right class of bike for MTB racing, it has never been one of the high-zoot ones that people seem to think is necessary.

I dunno, maybe the people who are fast have been riding long enough that they're more uncomfortable having extra clothes on than they are with the idea that someone (who's probably seen uncovered male genitalia at some point anyway) might see a bulge or something.

I got pwned (as did everyone else in my class, I think he won by several minutes) by a guy in a Western shirt and cargo shorts a couple years ago. He did it on a crappy FS. I made the wrong assumption when I saw that dude roll up to the start line, but it certainly made me feel a bit better about not being able to stay on his wheel for longer than the first couple minutes when I found out he won.


----------



## sjhiker (Apr 25, 2008)

erik1245 said:


> 1. The compression -- Lycra compresses/supports the muscles more than baggies. This can improve circulation and performance, if you're the guy looking at saving seconds in a race.
> .


How does compressing your legs improve circulation? If I squeeze any set of veins or blood vessels, less blood flows through. Or if you wear a really tight shirt, you lungs can't expand as much. Aerodynamic: yes. Increased blood flow: Doubt it.


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

sjhiker said:


> How does compressing your legs improve circulation? If I squeeze any set of veins or blood vessels, less blood flows through. Or if you wear a really tight shirt, you lungs can't expand as much. Aerodynamic: yes. Increased blood flow: Doubt it.


Holy balls this thread needs to be shut down:

Try this!

The unadulterated e-speculation is getting too deep.


----------



## sjhiker (Apr 25, 2008)

Fine. So why does it always seem like my legs are about to fall asleep when I wear the compression shorts that came with my baggies?


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Because they don't fit you?


----------



## venious (Jun 22, 2009)

If your baggies get caught on your saddle then try a different one. I demoed a few WTB saddles and most caught my shorts, so I went back to my longer nose curved WTB Pure V. Road saddles aren't designed with baggy shorts in mind.


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

AndrwSwitch said:


> Because they don't fit you?


"Check out the big brain on Brett!"

This isn't rocket science, it's just cycling.


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

erik1245 said:


> *I wear Lycra and three-pocket jerseys because that's what all the cool people do.*
> 
> I do feel like I can spin a bit faster/easier with Lycra than with baggies, simply because the baggies are rubbing all over the saddle and generally getting in the way.
> 
> *I also ride on the roads a lot, and roadie etiquette requires that I wear Lycra for that.* It's easier to have one general kit (bibs, jersey, shoes, helmet, etc) for both road and mtb than having different kits for each bike.


*Black*
How does that single thin layer feel as you hit the ground on branches, rocks or gravel? Baggies give you a much stronger 2nd layer. Your skin will love you for wearing them

*RED
*There is no real etiquette on that either, IMHO. Some roadie snobs spout off about those silly rules. The REAL reason you wear lycra is because of it's functionality at speed. It makes you more areo vs baggies. Now, try and wear baggies going 35 mph on the road and pedaling..............you practically get an air enema as those baggies catch the wind like a parachute.


----------



## zeppy (May 21, 2011)

AZ.MTNS said:


> Respectfully, it is not about how fast you are. It is about comfort, the ability to ride many hours while minimizing saddle soreness and staying dry to avoid/minimize chaffing. Try out some quality cycling wear and you'll likely never ride in running gear again. Ride on. :thumbsup:


^ This.

I always swore I'd never be one of those dudes in spandex until I got a pair of cycling shorts and a jersey. I picked up a pair of Columbia shorts (all zippered pockets and pretty durable so far) to go over the shorts and it's unbelievably more comfortable.


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

Since the thread has gone to the crapper and should be sent to the bin ...
I'll summarize:

Rule 1. Ride more frequently
Rule 2. Try different things to mix up life 
Rule 3. Wear whatever feels comfortable while riding and don't worry what other people think* (*if you are still in middle school, this may be too difficult so wear whatever the "cool kids" have and you'll be fine.)
Rule 4. Cycling-specific clothing exists for good reasons

Bonus thoughts:
If you find yourself lacking self confidence in spandex, look at yourself naked in the mirror. You'll realize that spandex is comparably flattering. 

If you don't know how the circulatory system works and you have graduated from college, shame on you. If you are not yet in college, pay attention in those classes so that you can share this information with others. Not going to college? Here is a hint--blood is returned to the heart in the veins by muscle contraction only--the heart's contraction (blood pressure) doesn't carry through the capillaries.


----------



## Bro (Dec 20, 2010)

ziscwg said:


> *Black*
> How does that single thin layer feel as you hit the ground on branches, rocks or gravel? Baggies give you a much stronger 2nd layer. Your skin will love you for wearing them
> 
> *RED
> *There is no real etiquette on that either, IMHO. Some roadie snobs spout off about those silly rules. The REAL reason you wear lycra is because of it's functionality at speed. It makes you more areo vs baggies. Now, try and wear baggies going 35 mph on the road and pedaling..............you practically get an air enema as those baggies catch the wind like a parachute.


Black: It feels fine. I'm not concerned about what happens when I stop riding and start crashing. I wear Lycra because I'm more concerned with how it helps while I'm actually riding.

Red: I wrote that part in jest. If you didn't notice, I referenced The Rules a few posts after the post you quoted.  In reality, I wear Lycra because that's what my team kit is made of, and because Lycra is arguably the tool for the job when you're riding and racing a lot on the road.

ALSO: Lycra helps prevent ticks and other mean critters from crawling up to where the Lycra covers you. Bugs on your arms and legs are a lot easier to spot and get rid of than bugs in the other regions.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*New school?*



D93 said:


> I got my first mountain bike in November, actually first bike since high school 25 or so years ago, and I blow by lycra guys going downhill all the time, yet they pass me fairly easily up long climbs.
> 
> Seems to me it's like the snowboard v skiing thing. Guys that have road biked and worn lycra for years are going to take that to the mountains. Guys whose first bike is a mountain bike will gravitate to the new school ways.


Baggies were around long before Lycra.

Here's how it is:

Newbies and posers care about:

- What others wear
- What others ride

and....

- What they're wearing
- What others think about what they're riding

Experienced cyclists care about:

- The trails and the ride


----------



## pwd81 (May 2, 2011)

---


----------



## Zuper (Feb 5, 2012)

I think the spandex wearers have care about the sponsor names and pretty colors on the tights.


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

Zuper said:


> I think the spandex wearers have care about the sponsor names and pretty colors on the tights.


The stupid is strong with this one.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

To be fair, the sponsors whose names are on my cycling shorts and jerseys do support my team, and make it easier for me to afford to compete. And, I do care about the colors. Actually, liked my previous team kit better - it was red, and I could find myself in photos. Now it's blue, like every other team's.

My tights are all black though. Too cheap to get them with my team order, since I own two perfectly good pairs from before I started competing. And I rarely wear them to race.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

hsakols said:


> I'm trying to reply 5 times so I can ask a question


I didn't sign when I neg-repped you.

I should have.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

hsakols said:


> and yet another reply


May the ban hammer strike. Your either a spammer or stupid, which one applies?


----------



## Bro (Dec 20, 2010)

Zuper said:


> I think the spandex wearers have care about the sponsor names and pretty colors on the tights.


Are we not allowed to have our sponsors on our jerseys, when they give us money and free stuff, which is the only way some of us can afford to race?


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*You?*



pwd81 said:


> Wears lycra. Is defensive about it.


You wear Lycra and are defensive about it? Why?


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

Zuper said:


> I think the spandex wearers have care about the sponsor names and pretty colors on the tights.


You should think harder and strongerer.....


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

hsakols said:


> my forth reply


I see a permaban in your future. Oh, and it is spelled fourth.


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

erik1245 said:


> Black: It feels fine. I'm not concerned about what happens when I stop riding and start crashing. I wear Lycra because I'm more concerned with how it helps while I'm actually riding.
> 
> Red: I wrote that part in jest. If you didn't notice, I referenced The Rules a few posts after the post you quoted.  In reality, I wear Lycra because that's what my team kit is made of, and because Lycra is arguably the tool for the job when you're riding and racing a lot on the road.
> 
> ALSO: Lycra helps prevent ticks and other mean critters from crawling up to where the Lycra covers you. Bugs on your arms and legs are a lot easier to spot and get rid of than bugs in the other regions.


Oh got it. I guess I'm still a little irked from this weekend on the road bike. I just wear whatever is clean. So, I didn't match at all. I got a "nice outfit" on the road from some "matching" couple on the road. This was as I was passing their slow a$$ess. I get kind of irked at some of the road bike attitude. I try to make it point to always say hello as I pass and such.


----------



## fourring (Feb 17, 2009)

*I wear Em*

When I started Riding I told my wife, I aint never wearing that Lycra crap. Then I was gonna do a 6 hour Race and Got a Pair of quality BIBS. I must say She now makes fun of me while im getting ready to ride in them.

I was the typical newbie, wanting to blow by decked out riders on the high dollar bikes in my Baggies and cut off T-Shirt and base bike, it was cool then, and I thougth I was. I was alos a bit out of shape and didnt feel comfortable wearing them. But Now that doesnt really matter anymore, I just ride for me, I also found that now one else really cares either.

I find the mobility on the seat (weight shift) to be alot smoother in lycra then baggies, dont have to worry about crotch snag, or shorts falling, especially with bibs. They also seem to last longer then Baggies, as far as wear in the seat of pants.

Just Like Bar Ends, Hardtails, 29 etc, etc, it aint a Fad its preference. Try em out, you just may like them, anyone who matters doesnt really care.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

AZ.MTNS said:


> May the ban hammer strike. Your either a spammer or stupid, which one applies?


I side with you here. Oh, and it's spelled "you're," as in a contraction of you and are. D grammar police karma's a b i t c h)


----------



## Zuper (Feb 5, 2012)

I did not mean to start an upset because of the tight clothes is making the spandex wearers defensive and upset. You should ride what you like, even if it is silly and just a copy and do not get upset because normal people don't wish it for them.


----------



## trailville (Jul 24, 2006)

Zuper said:


> I did not mean to start an upset because of the tight clothes is making the spandex wearers defensive and upset. You should ride what you like, even if it is silly and just a copy and do not get upset because normal people don't wish it for them.


OK that's enough. I'm thinking Zuper is actually Highdell or some other troll that created a new login. The broken English is a nice touch, but I'm not buying it any more. Your comments did give me a good laugh though.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

Zuper said:


> On the trails it's about an even split between baggy shorts and tights. DO tights make you faster?


First, "tights" are not the same thing as lycra riding shorts. Tights would be something long that you wear to keep you legs warm, often over lycra (I think some go under, not sure).

Anyway, there is not a whole lot of practical difference between lycra and baggies for most situations. Any decent set of baggies are essentially a shell over a padded liner anyway.

I do think that there can be some advantage in technical situations to lycra over baggies if you can't drop the seat. Some baggies hang up easily, others are pretty good at avoiding it, you just need to know which ones work better.

When it gets colder out, I find lycra is easier to layer over with tights or an outer shell as opposed to baggies.

I do tend to go with baggies on trail rides (unless it is cold and I need to layer).But I'll be honest, it is largely a fashion choice, I do not see any technical advantage to baggies.

I definitely prefer lycra over baggies for road rides, especially longer ones.

If I could only have lycra or baggies, I would go with lycra, because it seems more versitile to me, due to the ease of layering, and the fact that I find it preferable to baggies on long road rides.

I have to agree that fretting over lycra on the trail is for newbs and/or posers. Among the most experienced riders I know, you see lycra just as often as baggies.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Malibu412 said:


> I side with you here. Oh, and it's spelled "you're," as in a contraction of you and are. D grammar police karma's a b i t c h)


That one always gets me but I'll get it because I are smart.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

I love the "Beginner Corner" board. Almost as entertaining as the Recycle Bin.


----------



## Aunt Judy (Jan 2, 2012)

*Spandex vs Baggies*

I started out in baggies w/separate liner & liked them. Even as a woman, did occasionally get shorts stuck on saddle's nose. Tried spandex, never have to adjust them & like how easy they are - 1 layer, more aerodynamic, cooler for the hot Texas weather. Only downside is I've trashed a few pair, accidentally getting wrapped around a tree, etc. Had seamstress sew up first pair I ripped & they just re-ripped again. But still worth it.

What's amusing is seeing guys at races in kits w/light-colored spandex shorts. Kind of funny, but who cares? We're there to ride bikes. What you wear or what you ride just doesn't matter when you line up to race or ride. I know someone who races on a $750 bike & wins races. Cat 1 bike snobs used to make fun of him. Not anymore.

The women's shorts for my team kit had an uncomfortable chamois & didn't fit great, so I'm racing in team top w/my black spandex shorts. It's permitted & I don't match teammates exactly, but it's cool.


----------



## Magic marcel (Jan 16, 2012)

Aunt Judy said:


> What's amusing is seeing guys at races in kits w/light-colored spandex shorts. Kind of funny, but who cares? We're there to ride bikes. What you wear or what you ride just doesn't matter when you line up to race or ride. I know someone who races on a $750 bike & wins races. Cat 1 bike snobs used to make fun of him. Not anymore.


You're absolutely right! An expensive bike won't make me a better rider only a well looked after one will and everybody must wear what they want we're all there to have fun and ride our bikes!
Can't help myself saying that lycra sure looks a hell of a lot better on a woman then on a man! but apart from that more females should get an mtb just for the fun of it, i like females competing men and then beat them! Hahaha some can't stand it and get grumpy blaming the bike and that kind of stuff, that makes me lol!
I am pretty competetive but if a guy or girl beats me on a fair game i just don't care and had fun competing them


----------



## LouisSA (Feb 11, 2012)

On short rides (50km and less) I would say no difference. For longer rides I would prefer Lycra tights.

Also when riding in rainy conditions I would say go for the tights.


----------



## While At Rome (Apr 25, 2011)

If lebron james is not too 'cool' to ride with baggies, than no one in the entire cycling industry is.


----------



## knutso (Oct 8, 2008)

Just wanted to show y'all the light:
And1 basketball shorts are <$10 at marshalls/tjmaxx. Ride them without underwear, get outta the saddle and enjoy the sensation of flight !


----------



## Zuper (Feb 5, 2012)

I think it's with the tights that you must use the high seat and low bars and have loud brakes when going downhill. It's is all explaining itself to me.


----------



## ElwoodT (Mar 13, 2011)

I like to assume a girl wearing lycra is "fast".


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

While At Rome said:


> If lebron james is not too 'cool' to ride with baggies, than no one in the entire cycling industry is.


Big guys on bikes look goofy, especially in Lycra. I don't care who they are or what size bike they are riding. It just doesn't look right.


----------



## BungSolo (Jan 19, 2012)

never got the spandex thing. 

around me, i notice the the full-spandex boys are usually the ones that are rude on the trails and act as though they own them. yes im generalizing.........just based on my experiences in austin


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

^ 
Have no fear, there are great guys there wearing virtually anything.


----------



## rydbyk (Oct 13, 2009)

so:

1. zuper creates a brand new account

2. chooses a hot topic for debate

3. pokes fun at those who wear "the bike tights"

yeh, i am calling troll alert on this one. seemed obvious from the start really..:thumbsup:


----------



## Ronny Grady (Sep 14, 2003)

Who wears tight pants? We do!

Just don't talk to the fashion police.


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

rydbyk said:


> so:
> 
> 1. zuper creates a brand new account
> 
> ...


I don't think it's fair to call every idiot a troll. Some people are simply clueless and can't help it.


----------



## Bro (Dec 20, 2010)

heyyall said:


> ^
> Have no fear, there are great guys there wearing virtually anything.


CHUM sometimes wears virtually nothing. :eekster:


----------



## Crash Test Dumby (May 3, 2011)

zebrahum said:


> I don't think it's fair to call every idiot a troll. Some people are simply clueless and can't help it.





rydbyk said:


> so:
> 
> 1. zuper creates a brand new account
> 
> ...


Zebrahum, if you have any doubts about Zuper's troll status take a few minutes to read all 22 of his posts. Notice he had exactly 5 useless posts when he started this thread, and since then, other than his posts in this threads, his highlights include telling another poster they have big muscles and asking them for tips on fighting off runners who attack him when he's riding his bike.

All around top notch poster with a bright future here on MTBR.:thumbsup:


----------



## 475856 (Feb 6, 2010)

Crash Test Dumby said:


> Zebrahum, if you have any doubts about Zuper's troll status take a few minutes to read all 22 of his posts. Notice he had exactly 5 useless posts when he started this thread, and since then, other than his posts in this threads, his highlights include telling another poster they have big muscles and asking them for tips on fighting off runners who attack him when he's riding his bike.
> 
> All around top notch poster with a bright future here on MTBR.:thumbsup:


Right on! :thumbsup:


----------



## Zuper (Feb 5, 2012)

Crash Test Dumby said:


> Zebrahum, if you have any doubts about Zuper's troll status take a few minutes to read all 22 of his posts. Notice he had exactly 5 useless posts when he started this thread, and since then, other than his posts in this threads, his highlights include telling another poster they have big muscles and asking them for tips on fighting off runners who attack him when he's riding his bike.
> 
> All around top notch poster with a bright future here on MTBR.:thumbsup:


I am not a troll, I live indoors at a house. I think you are trying to make **** with me for my questions.

I try to take attention to the riders and I think the tights are something that is for the bikes with the low narrow handlebars and the high seat post. I think also the men have to prepare their legs for the put the tights on over the legs because I notice they have legs with the hair removed. I don't think this would add to the speed but the tights would feel better than pulling the hair. Do they sell the special razor blade with the tights. I know my wife likes to use the razor that is different than mine. It is pick with a large curve handle. Is this the one?


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

Zuper said:


> On the trails it's about an even split between baggy shorts and tights. DO tights make you faster?


Tights do not make you faster.

A cape will.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

kapusta said:


> Tights do not make you faster.
> 
> A cape will.


And a cute little mask.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

kapusta said:


> Tights do not make you faster.
> 
> A cape will.


NO CAPES!


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

Like these guys?


----------



## desertred (Jun 9, 2010)

As to the lycra and speed issue, I have noticed that I generally ride a bit faster when there is a fit lycra clad lady on the trail ahead of me.


----------



## xiaolin808 (Dec 28, 2011)

*Soo true...*



desertred said:


> As to the lycra and speed issue, I have noticed that I generally ride a bit faster when there is a fit lycra clad lady on the trail ahead of me.


That is soo true, but if she slows down, so would I


----------



## IRONMTB (Apr 5, 2012)

*sometimes when you are a man u wear stretchy pants!!!*

sometimes when you are a man u wear stretchy pants!!! Just dont be a ****** about it and act like you are way better then U are just cuz u look fast standing still and have a brand new niner by the way niner folks are something else! to put it nicely. From my experiences lycra warriors usually spend more time in the parking lot then they do on the trails!


----------



## theextremist04 (Jul 15, 2008)

IRONMTB said:


> sometimes when you are a man u wear stretchy pants!!! Just dont be a ****** about it and act like you are way better then U are just cuz u look fast standing still and have a brand new niner by the way niner folks are something else! to put it nicely. From my experiences lycra warriors usually spend more time in the parking lot then they do on the trails!


That was a nice bump for a couple month old thread! And I find that when I wear lycra, my riding habits (and, more importantly, parking lot to trail ratio) are exactly the same as when I wear baggies (which is a very, very rare occasion anymore.)


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

IRONMTB said:


> sometimes when you are a man u wear stretchy pants!!! Just dont be a ****** about it and act like you are way better then U are just cuz u look fast standing still and have a brand new niner by the way niner folks are something else! to put it nicely. From my experiences lycra warriors usually spend more time in the parking lot then they do on the trails!


Simple, quit trolling parking lots and ride a bike instead of the pole.


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

IRONMTB said:


> sometimes when you are a man u wear stretchy pants!!! Just dont be a ****** about it and act like you are way better then U are just cuz u look fast standing still and have a brand new niner by the way niner folks are something else! to put it nicely. From my experiences lycra warriors usually spend more time in the parking lot then they do on the trails!


Your spell and grammar check must have burst into flames on that post.

Name of deceased: The English language
Cause of death: The Internet


----------

